# Acupuncture



## Shadow505 (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried acupuncture for IBS? It's something I have looked into several times due to my stressful nature & tense muscles & have always noticed that its listed to help IBS for some.


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

Acupuncture works on me at least. The only thing that seems to keep symptoms at bay is eastern medicine...


----------



## foreverinour (Dec 27, 2012)

i only did 3 sessions..the guy recommended at least 5. i felt good after but it faded away within 6-12 hours. so i wasnt to sure about it anymore. My insurance covered up to around 5 sessions, so why not. 6 years ago i was told i have IBS, now different doctor says i have SIBO, but didnt deny IBS.


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

Acupuncture works really well.. Also the fire-cup procedure works well too, I find it to be very refreshing


----------

